# disque dur externe memup sous mac



## sofisidsifsif (26 Août 2007)

Je viens d acquerir un memup Kwest et je n arrive pas à le reinitialiser, mon ordi l a reconnu lors de la premiere installation et maintenant je ne peux que lire les fichiers contenus , je ne peux pas les deplacer ni les effacer. 
Quelle est la manip à faire, sachant que je suis une biquette en informatique bien entendu!


----------



## vg93179 (26 Août 2007)

Ton disque semble être au format windows NTFS. 
Mac os X est capable de lire les fichiers contenus sur ce format mais pas de les modifier. 
Il faut le reformater en FAT32 (donc effacer les données dessus) si c'est un disque destiné à bouger entre les pc et les macs, ou en HFS+ si c'est pour un mac uniquement et que tu recherches plus de rapidité. 
La question a été abordée souvent, si tu veux + d'infos, fais une petite recherche sur le forum


----------

